# New nissan x-trail!!!!! 2007!



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

I really like the exterior, but the interior I think they just killed the style....


























From what I can read in that page (that page is for europe, spain, a very good page) it's 175mm longer, 20mm wider, ground clearance is now 200mm.

Attack angles are 28 and 23.

And the instrument cluster is not in the middle anymore:lame: . But it's a soft touch material according to the page.

The rear seats are divided in 3 parts, like in the nissan pathfinder.

The trunk has to floors.

The rear trunk floor plastics is no slide now.

There are 2 turbodiesel engines, 150hp and 173hp . The gasoline engine is the same qr25de engine, with more refinement and longer oil changes intervals (and only 169hp).

And the transmision is either manual or CVT.

The 4wd system is the same, but it has 2 new functions: «DDS» (Downhill Drive Support)
«USS» (Uphill Start Support).

And the factory stereo has bluetooth, there are xenon lights and the roofrack with lights.

Here are some pic's km77.com. Imágenes. Nissan X-Trail. (08-03-2007)
km77.com. Imágenes. Nissan X-Trail. (08-03-2007)


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Would agree that the changes to the dash are sensible enough but could be any car out there. View seems to be that it's hard to tell it from the current version. Yet more mentions: New Nissan X-Trail - First Official Pictures - Carmagazine.co.uk
Autocar - It's the all-new X-Trail, honest


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

its a shame we dont get it in canada.
wtf is nissan thinking repalcing the x-trail with the rouge ?!?!?


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

true dat ^

I love the X more every day.... Can't believe they never sent it to the U.S.....


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I like it, I like it allot.

Any prices yet? fuel economy? CO2 figures?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> Any prices yet


*Despite a higher-quality interior and more room, prices are tipped to rise just one to two per cent, meaning it should cost from just over £17,000 when it goes on sale in the UK this August.*

I am coming for a test driver LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

The new exy goes on sale in Japan on 22/8/2007

They have launched an awesome interactive website giving a great level of detail about the new exy and its capabilities (improvements)










*X-Trail Japan Website*

Click on Menu and Select *The Intelligent 4x4* for an awesome presentation


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

In the era of bubble shaped "cross over vehicles" it is nice to see Nissan stick to their roots in terms of styling. 

The Rogue is a CRV with a Versa front end. If you consider what kind of cars people are buying I bet it will sell like crazy in Canada.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I enjoy the original shape of the X-Trail. And I agree, it is a shame that Canada won't be seeing any of these. On the other, we will be getting the Rogue. With that being said, I won't be going near it because it look too much like the Murano-Versa combination. It doesn't look rugged, tough, and it far too rounded off for my eyes/liking. 

I enjoy being a Canadian, but I wish that we had more European influenced vehicles here with the reliability and looks. Sadly, anything different here usually doesn't sell well because the "big 3" have been here for too long. The X-Trail came here in 2005, and is now getting replaced with the Rogue for 2008. I blame the lack of marketing, and the "big 3" with all of their incentives to sell their vehicles with rebates, cash back, etc., as the reason for the X-Trail's lack of sales.
I enjoy the Import market because you get what you pay for. And if you don't like the price, go buy a Domestic.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

It's a shame they discontinued the x-trail in Canada. My lease is almost up, and I'd buy a new one they still sold them. The nice feature of the x-trail is the control over the 4WD, it's nice to be able to lock the differential or automatically start in 4WD, and I find all of new small SUVs don't have this control...it's all on-demand, which sucks in my opinion. 

The 2008 Rogue looks like a "cross-over" for an urban setting...no thanks. I want something that is comfortable, rugged, reasonable on gas, and lets me control the 4wd.


----------



## rosalie (Sep 18, 2007)

*when???*

hi guys! ive been waiting for the 2007 nisssan x-trail.. i just wanna know when will it be launched in the philippines??? please reply...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

rosalie said:


> hi guys! ive been waiting for the 2007 nisssan x-trail.. i just wanna know when will it be launched in the philippines??? please reply...


Ask your local dealer, but as far as I know, Philippines was not on the cards to get the new model...yet

You can guys just had the X-Trail Tokyo Edition launched there (details HERE) so it'll be a while before they bring in the new shape xtrail to your market until they sell enough of the current shape.


----------

